# I finally told my crush I like him



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

His answer was ambiguous, but he's really nice so I doubt he's stringing me along. I just have to keep my hopes up.
:love2


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats!! and im sure he'll come around soon enough


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Are you ready to accept his imperfections?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's awesome! Good for you!


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

Just telling him is a great step, regardless of what happens. How did you say it exactly?


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

humourless said:


> Are you ready to accept his imperfections?


Of course.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

luffy said:


> Just telling him is a great step, regardless of what happens. How did you say it exactly?


There wasn't much to it.

Me: Do you have a girlfriend?
Him: No. Why?
Me: Do you want one?
Him: .... why?
Me: Because I like you.

He smiled when I said that, which I take as a positive sign.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Invisigirl said:


> There wasn't much to it.
> 
> Me: Do you have a girlfriend?
> Him: No. Why?
> ...


Awwww I giggled a bit haha.
Cute, good job miss. 
=]


----------



## Aeroflot (Jul 26, 2011)

Dang you're pretty direct! That's admirable. Good job


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

rename this thread to: how to ask out a guy in 5 seconds?


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

some guys are really lucky..aren't they?


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done, sounds so sweet  Even if nothing comes of it then it sounds like it was a positive thing for both of you.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll probably never do this ever, but seriously congrats to you for being straightforward.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

What have you done

You have broken a social rule :no

Now your gonna get it

LOL

END SARCASM


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> There wasn't much to it.
> 
> Me: Do you have a girlfriend?
> Him: No. Why?
> ...


Thats so nice, it made me smile.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

ahh, when am i gonna meet a girl like that.
think it works the other way as well?


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope it turns out well for you. Congratulations on being brave enough to say something.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

You go sister!! Make the most of that cute personality!! And mouseketeer face!


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought I was direct, I like your style.


----------



## Ilio (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, everyone should do it like that.... so rational!
Keep us updated


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> There wasn't much to it.
> 
> Me: Do you have a girlfriend?
> Him: No. Why?
> ...


That's so cute! I hope it works out! Congrats for that big step!


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

MaxSchreck said:


> ahh, when am i gonna meet a girl like that.
> think it works the other way as well?


It might. Give it a shot.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for your support, everyone! I need this kind of encouragement because it's hard for me to think positive sometimes. 

I won't see him again until Tuesday, which is annoying the hell out of me. I'm all :mushy and  at the same time, LOL


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice approach


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

Well Done! I wish I had the courage to do this :clap


----------



## pjb77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Invisigirl said:


> There wasn't much to it.
> 
> Me: Do you have a girlfriend?
> Him: No. Why?
> ...


Damn that's pretty smooth! LOL.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

What a nice story. Hope he's interested and I hope you take something positive from this (being brave) regardless :yes


----------



## GONZOGR8 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good Luck, nice direct approach.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Now we're friends on Facebook. I'm glad he doesn't have a lot of pictures, or guess what I'll be wasting my time doing? :b


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

post his picture! :yes


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

well done! straight to the point!


----------

